# Basti death



## Lilypad87 (Feb 21, 2007)

So i was really happy bc my intermedius started calling, but when i came home my "female" of the probable 1.1 basti pair was dead on a brom leaf. It looked like blood/poop was behind it, but she was always very fat and very active/healthy  It definitely isnt funny but it kind of reminded me of the south park episode where chef sh*ts himself after he died....has anyone had their frog die this way? the tank was well planted, humidity levels good, both frogs were actively eating, so im not sure what the problem could have been. Any thoughts?


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

very sorry for your death , I had a frog do this one , The thought at the time was an obstruction on a sharp matter and well , Lets just hope your loss equals some sort of gain with your intermedius!btw i saw that episode too , funny as hell until you realize it is true


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Lilypad87 said:


> So i was really happy bc my intermedius started calling, but when i came home my "female" of the probable 1.1 basti pair was dead on a brom leaf. It looked like blood/poop was behind it, but she was always very fat and very active/healthy  It definitely isnt funny but it kind of reminded me of the south park episode where chef sh*ts himself after he died....has anyone had their frog die this way? the tank was well planted, humidity levels good, both frogs were actively eating, so im not sure what the problem could have been. Any thoughts?


A necropsy to determine parasite load, adhesion of eggs or intestional obstrustion would be the way to go as all of those can cause impactions or problems. 

Ed


----------

